# Annual Blue Angel Party Invite



## Crowningaround (Oct 16, 2008)

*Annual *
_*Blue Angel Party*_​ 

*The economy is tough, it’s effected us all, *
*But that doesn’t mean we can’t still have a ball. *​ 

*We’ll gather together as we do every year, *
*Grill up some burgers and drink some cold beer*​ 


*Hopefully there'll be live music as well, *
*We’re working on that, but time will tell. *​ 



*Live music or not the Blues will be great, *
*November 13th, write it down, that’s the date. *​ 

*Bring a dish or some chips, your drinks and a chair,* 
*Around 2 pm they’ll be up in the air. *​ 


*The gathering starts from 12:30 and on, *
*We’ll play in the yard till everyone’s gone. *​ 

*Children are welcome, it’s a fun filled event, *
*Come by car or by boat, hell, bring a tent. *​ 

*So please take a break from the stress and the strain, *
*Leave your worries at home and come watch all the planes.*​ 

*Mark (Nextstep) and Angelyn (Crowningaround) Swinney *​ 
*5 Marietta Avenue (Westside of town) *​ 
*Off of the South side of Gulf Beach Highway *​ 

*Next to Mac’s Marine - On Bayou Grande *​ 

*2.5 miles west of Navy Blvd. heading West or *​ 

*2.5 mile east of Blue Angel Parkway heading East*​ 








*　*​ 
*　*​ 
*　*​ 
*　*​


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

WOOOHHOOOOOOO!!!!!!! I guess you know that my clan and myself will be there. Can't wait.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good deal Mark! 

Dale & I are going too...

thanks Mark and Angelyn...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We will be there!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking forward to doing it again..................Dennis & Donna


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mark and angelyn:

sheila and i would love to attend the upcoming event, however, the oduma's are having a little something in the oval garden and we haven't voted for him in such a long time so i thought this might be a good time to make it up to barbaric. myshell spent thousands on this tea party.:yes:

regretfully,
the hudsons
jack and sheila


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

We can't wait. See you then and there. If help is needed all you have to do is let us know.
Thanks
Mark and Tina


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

its next weekend!!!:thumbup:

oh shoot i better get busy:blink:

:thumbup:


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be there. Had a great time Mark


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

While yall are there Check out the Wifes Parents Concession Stand! Southern Concessions. They will be flying a Big American Flag. may have the Confederate up as well. Not sure.


Sell everything. Tell them David Sent you and they will take care of you.

Funnel Cakes..Blooming Onions.. Homeade Chips..Curly Fries..Alligatior on a stick..chicken on a stick... List goes on and On.

Its all homeade! They put the Chicken on a stick theirselfs


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Gettin close....................


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

looks like we will have a band:thumbup:
they will be playing after the airshow


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Got a 100lbs. of oysters in the cooler,well minus 20 or so. Right tasty too! :thumbup:


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Sitting here frizzing my backside, thinking of all the good food and good people at the parteee. Hope everyone has a great time, don't drink too much (what's that Dan asks), and hope to be back south verrrry soon. Enjoy!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

*thanks for a great time*

not sure where to start but in no particular order...

thanks to the blues for an awesome show

thanks to mark and agelyn for being such great hosts and for havin us...

kudos to BOB.. the grill master extrodinaire...

and of course thanks ( i think ) to dale for the jello.....

we had a blast

rich , tina , beth


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark & Angelyn,

Thanks for a great time! Enjoyed it much. Hope someone got photos of Donna's death defying feat with a paddle.


BT


----------

